# Minnkota Terrova Won't Work



## cweight (Oct 18, 2012)

I put my boat in this year and used the trolling motor right out of the gate for 15 minutes. Took my boat out the next time and went to use my remote and nothing. The screen lights up with all the icons for a few seconds and then goes blank. The foot pedal doesn't work either. Bought a new remote battery and same thing. Screen lights up with all the icons for a few seconds and goes blank. Hit the battery test button and it shows fully charged. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Need to fish,

Chris
330-416-5779


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Make sure it's totally locking in when you deploy the motor. Mine did something very similar last year. The remote or foot petal won't work it they think the motor isn't deployed.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep, had the same issue the very first time I tried it. Try what Steelhauler is saying.


----------



## cweight (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for the response but it hasn't helped. Very frustrating.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Try unplugging motor from the power source. Leave uplugged for a little while. Then try again.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I have had this issue a few times. Just taking the battery out of the remote and putting it back in fixed it.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you have a battery switch for the motor?

It may have got turned off on accident? If I turn mine on and get the screen to work for a second then nothing, I know my battery switch got turned off.


----------



## Fishhogg1 (May 17, 2015)

Take out the batteries in the remote, put them back in backwards for about 60 seconds. Then pull them out and put them back in correctly. Should take care of your problem.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Fishhogg1 said:


> Take out the batteries in the remote, put them back in backwards for about 60 seconds. Then pull them out and put them back in correctly. Should take care of your problem.


 Hu ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fishhogg1 (May 17, 2015)

Yep, the remote will build up a slight charge, putting the batteries in backwards removes the charge. It works, MK gave me this fix.


----------



## tpklam (Jul 10, 2012)

Make sure that your breaker is not tripped.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Try contacting Minn Kota! They a quite happy to help trouble shoot.


----------

